# haunted grandfather clock



## BillyVanpire

i was asked to build a haunted grandfather clock...ok then.

(if you came looking for the 13hr clock video, click here)

(if you want to see the clock almost finished, click here)

something like these:

















the head unit will be an old dell 4:3 monitor showing a running clock then scare video.

i found this clip for the clock-face ambient video (13hr would be ideal)
https://www.videoblocks.com/video/C...speed-ornate-grandfather-time-travel-mASezey/

my issue is how to have one video running (clock) then motion trigger the 2nd scare video on the same screen...any ideas?

the easy way is just create a loop video of the clock running with scare video at the end of the loop i guess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've moved this thread to Tech Terror where the gurus who are most likely to have a good answer hang out


----------



## BillyVanpire

thx roxy


----------



## corey872

Well... it will be interesting to see what others come up with. It's been my experience that switching videos on a computer is anything but quick or instant. You need to stop and shut down the first video, then load, queue and then play the second. I typically see a delay anywhere from 3-7 seconds.

You might be able to do something with a video switch. You'd actually be playing both videos simultaneously, but switching the feed to the video. Another option might be some sort of 2-way mirror or scrim cloth with a front / back projection. Sort of depends on what ultimate effect you have in mind.


----------



## BillyVanpire

my current hope is that i can have the clock/ambient video running in vlc media player on a loop..then motion activate a powerpoint/multimedia app video for the scare to just play overtop of vlc fullscreen , then close revealing the clock again.

technically both videos will be running for the duration of the scare, but you only see 1 at a time...with any luck.


----------



## bobzilla

Looking forward to how this comes out!
Good luck with everything :jol:


----------



## BillyVanpire

thx bob, me too 

i noticed the frightprop hd video player will do what & behave how i want, but sadly it's not in the budget.

here's a link if you haven't seen it
http://www.frightprops.com/triggerable-digital-video-player-hd.html


----------



## Fright Boy

The only thing I can think of would be a Video Switch, but here come the issues with that. 

1. you will need to manually make the switch, can't set it to a motion trigger.
2. I am sure you will be using a very small screen like an ipad or LCD picture frame.

If you could get me the elements, I could create a video for you, but the scare would be set to random and then you could just run it on a loop.

Check with a local college computer graphic dept. Maybe you can have come kid make the 13 hour clock you require in a computer.


----------



## BillyVanpire

thx for the offer Fright Boy, i can handle the video editing if i do this with a random setup.
i'm hoping to do it by motion sensor as described above.

i did find a motion sensor/usb hack that will trigger a presentation app, made by Kadtronix.
available here http://www.kadtronix.com/downloads.htm

Kipkay from Make magazine covered it also in his motion sensor hack video.


----------



## bobzilla

BillyVanpire said:


> thx bob, me too
> 
> i noticed the frightprop hd video player will do what & behave how i want, but sadly it's not in the budget.
> 
> here's a link if you haven't seen it
> http://www.frightprops.com/triggerable-digital-video-player-hd.html


Thanks for the link 
I hadn't seen that before.
It is a bit pricey huh?


----------



## mikkojay

I used a Brightsign HD912 last year to trigger a video ghost scare projected on a frosted shower curtain. I used a remote trigger into one of the i-o ports. I bought 2 of them on ebay for 30 bucks (2 x 15).
These are not supported by Brightsign, so I got the raspberry when I asked them for info about that specific model. I did figure out how to get it to work though, and without any lag or flicker between videos. I won't go into the detail if nobody is interested, but can if someone needs me to. There is one on ebay right now for 8 bucks by the way (plus 14 for shipping)  With that in mind, I don't pay more than 25 for them even though some yoohoos try to ask for 5 times that much.
-Mike

*edit, I went ahead and assembled some more info *HERE* for reference


----------



## BillyVanpire

I am interested, i just bought that HD912 on ebay 

i was looking at the LS422 on the brightsign website thinking wow that's still alot of money for my simple needs.

thanks for the ref material mike!


----------



## mikkojay

Cool! Keep a log of your project- it sounds really neat! Feel free to send me a message if you have any questions. Sometimes you get lucky and they still have an SD card in them. If not, any old SD or a $3 MicroSD + adapter will work.
-Mike


----------



## BillyVanpire

thanks mike i will, im just watching a tutorial on the brightauthor app. very cool.
does the hd912 function as the frightprop unit (same?) each folder has a separate trigger & video?

having multiple triggers would be awesome in a haunt, each trigger location could have it's own video scare. all from one unit.


----------



## mikkojay

I have not played with multiple triggers (yet). The app is interesting, you set up your project almost like a little logical flowchart. I just took a video of a scary pop-out ghost and peeled off the first couple of frames & made it into a 1 second "video" to make an ambient static frame to display when nobody was near. Then I programmed my project to jump to the scare video upon trigger input of button 0 (connecting pins 14 & 15). After the scare, it would loop back to the 1st video infinitely until triggered again. 

The reason I used the "micro movie" with just a few frames was because I found that triggering from a static JPG or BMP did not have the same instantaneous transition as going from .mp4 to .mp4. I researched the heck out of this until finding the tip on an old Roku/Brightsign forum post. After trying it that way, the transition was quick and seamless which is what I was after.

I may experiment more this year and use a multichannel version that can select between tame/tot and scare/teens with different buttons of the remote. The project software "compiles" the folder structure for you onto the SD card. You just build your project on the PC, then click "Publish". It builds a big series of folders and files on the card automagically. Its pretty neat- just talking about it is giving me the itch to go dink around with it some more!
-Mike


----------



## BillyVanpire

thanks for the tips mike, i can't wait to play with this thing.

for my clock build this player solves the problem in the head unit 
(but i'd rather keep it myself tbh)
for the pendulum i'm most likely going with BigAnt's setup seen here..






or if i can find a cheap display panel for the pendulum area, i could use the player to trigger video there as well.


----------



## BillyVanpire

the unit arrived today, got the software to list the hd912 as well. time to learn what this can do for haunting.

my first thought after watching it function with a touch display, was to have a large wall with touch zones on it. have a video running of a door saying 'open' , then when they touch the screen it triggers a scare or even another interactive video of a room with scares hidden all over. touch the thing on the desk..BOO! a ghost appears. open the closet..BAM! full screen monster scare.

lots of possibilties..(with enough $)

@mikkojay i see a brightsign A913 on ebay, but i don't see io pins on it..i'm guessing it can't trigger?


----------



## mikkojay

Hey man, I think the A913 is audio only. I have not messed with that one, just the HD912.
-Mike


----------



## BillyVanpire

thanks for all the advice here mike, i passed on the audio unit for now.


----------



## BillyVanpire

so i've been hunting around for the right size/free gf clock.

i found a few for free but they were either too small or too big..

so i'll use 2" foam board to just make what i want. 

foam layer 1 

















i'm thinking a simple wood frame to support the monitor, glue foam to it.
more soon.


----------



## Headless

Nice shape!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks good, Billy!


----------



## BillyVanpire

tons of cuts later...layer 2 is done 

i want the teeth to move up & down.. on a bar or gear maybe, hrm.


----------



## deadSusan

Nice progress.


----------



## bobzilla

Nice work Billy!


----------



## BillyVanpire

some blurry frame captures from the mocked up test video..that i'm not showing til it's done.


----------



## beelce

Looking good.......keep it up


----------



## BillyVanpire

update: 
primer, filler, sanding done. 
brightsign player loaded with custom video & working.
wood backers to support and house the electronics cut.

still to do:
final paint, make & add the pendulum, install the lights & a fourbanger to trigger them.
then mount it all on the wooden backer frame.


----------



## Lizzyborden

I like what you've done so far. Will be checking back for more progress!


----------



## BillyVanpire

*13 Hour Backwards Clock Video*

I made this for my grandfather clock prop, as the ambient loop.

i'll share the scare video once the prop is finished


----------



## BillyVanpire

slow progress,

i re-did the videos for it as they didn't have the right look & feel to them.
the new vids match quite well, i posted the ambient loop here

should come together quickly, but i have been working on a secret prop (teaser) that's been eating up my time.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Very nice! Time flies when you're scaring, huh?


----------



## bobzilla

Super cool!


----------



## Lizzyborden

I like it! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## BillyVanpire

more progress..

made a tail from re-enforced tubing & foam.
made it move with a microwave platter motor.










led's in the bottom section


















daytime shot


----------



## BillyVanpire

paint job & quick mock-up test to make sure it all fits in..

does blood on the teeth look ok?


----------



## bobzilla

Looks great Billy!
Reminds me of something right out of the Haunted Mansion


----------



## BillyVanpire

thanks Bob..it's shaping up quickly.

for the electronics i'm using Mike's Fourbanger to trigger the 4 relays..

relay 1 triggers the brightsign hd912 video player
relay 2 has green & red 12v led lights on it (green NC/red NO)
relay 3 has 5v eyeball flashing led lights
relay 4 makes the tail move using the 110v microwave platter motor

ambient video mode only has the green led's on in the tail area.
once triggered the green changes to red. 
the eyes light up and the tail starts moving.

ambient mode









scare mode









closeup








stay tuned


----------



## BillyVanpire

update time..

the clock stands 73 inches tall
the face is 16 inches wide & tail section is 12 inches wide.
from the wall it's 9 inches deep

i made a duplicate shape of the foam clock from plywood as a support cabinet.
it houses all the electronics, accessible from behind.

-dell monitor
-brightsign hd912 video player
-northosoft four banger (arduino/relays/pir)
-powered speakers
-microwave platter motor (pendulum)
-led strips
-computer fan
-power bar

then i fiberglassed the wood cabinet to the foam clock.

here's a preview, i'm still playing around with led placement.


----------



## MBrennan

Outstanding Job!

I've been looking for a HD912 to something similar, but as yet haven't found one. Next year!

It looks and works great - well done!

That would stay up year round at our house!!!


----------



## BillyVanpire

MBrennan said:


> Outstanding Job!
> 
> I've been looking for a HD912 to something similar, but as yet haven't found one. Next year!
> 
> It looks and works great - well done!
> 
> That would stay up year round at our house!!!


Thanks, glad you like 

this wouldn't have come together without a group effort here and some helpful advice & code from mikkojay, thanks again mike!

the fourbanger only handles the pir & the relays, i used one relay to trigger the hd912 video player. the audio comes from the video so it stays in sync.

originally i was thinking how to split the pir signal to the arduino & the video player but this seemed easier.


----------



## deadSusan

It's a fabulous prop!


----------

